# Gyms



## rober507 (Apr 15, 2009)

Are there any gyms in Dubai that you can pay on a daily or weekly basis and if so what is the cost?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

rober507 said:


> Are there any gyms in Dubai that you can pay on a daily or weekly basis and if so what is the cost?


most of them do Daily rates, but charge a fortune,

I know definitely Pharohs at the Wafi centre do Daily and charge about 150AED

one of the better ones is "The Club" at the World Trade Centre, its 80AED can stay all day, I use the new Climbing wall there, its 50AED and can use some of the Clubs facilities

also there is a nice poolside bar (yes fully licensed) and restaurant


----------

